# 08/09/09



## snailler (Sep 8, 2009)

Snailler's blog

Cornsnake hatchling seems fine, they're due to be fed on the 10th so will get a baby mouse out of the freezer tomorrow.

The Adult Cornsnake's as grumpy as ever, she bit me today, I believe this is a first. I've never known her draw blood before, she's worse than the bloody kitten! Considering buying a book on amazon on Cornsnake care, I got some from the library but they weren't up to much. Still not convinced that gravel's an ideal substrate, maybe the book will tell me. 

The Spiders are the same as ever, all appear to be alive and healthy, recently read that I should move then into smaller containers, have them all in margarine tubs, also not sure where you draw the line between a 
sling and a sub-adult, The Brazillian Salmon Pink Birdeater is 2 to 3 inches, and I think she's almost ready to molt, read that they're substrate might not be quite right either. they've had peat compost for the best part of a year, will have to move them into smaller containers with a different substrate shortly. Also need to feed on a regular basis to reduce risk of overfeeding or underfeeding. am prone to feeding too much rather than too little.

Snails are as usual, will feed them some fresh lettuce, and must change their tanks before I leave for Uni.


my pets:
2 Cornsnakes, 3 tarantulas and some snails.


----------



## pipeagle (Oct 19, 2008)

we use wood chips for my son corn snakes find it better than any other substrate


----------



## mitzi (Sep 9, 2009)

hi pipeagle.
The best thing that I have found for my corn snakes is Aspen bedding, as they can swallow woodchips.
Mitzi


----------



## snailler (Sep 8, 2009)

what the best substrate is alway seems to be in debate, I think.


----------

